# Jan Freds' dogs



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm Jan Fred a proud father to two wonderful pups. I'm also a glutton for punishment aka the life of being a die hard. I'm interested in working with a lot people. I'm glad to be here. :happy:


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Guy's,

Meet Merlin


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

meet Amer


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Cute pups! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

those are very cute pups! And those were both strays?


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks guy's, yes! they are really cute and I love them both.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

welcome. were your pup's roaming around together.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

I found them on the busy street of Manila so probably they have been roaming around that long.


----------

